# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أهمية دراسة السيرة النبوية - الشيخ توفيق عمروني

## رضا الحملاوي

أهمية دراسة السيرة النبوية 
(مجلة «الإصلاح» العدد 2)

 الشيخ توفيق عمروني 



الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلَّى الله وسلَّم على نبيِّه الكريم وعلى آله وصحبه الأخيار الطَّاهرين؛ وبعد:
فإنَّ من سديد القول وجميل الحكم قولهم: «إنَّ الأمَّة التي لا تحفظ تاريخها لا تستطيع أن تحفظ حاضرها ومستقبلها»، ذلك لأنَّ حفظ التاريخ هو حفظ جذور الأمَّة وأصولها ومآثر رجالها وسابق أيَّامها، فالتاريخ يُعَدُّ ذاكرة الأمم والشعوب، لذلك حرصت أمم الأرض قاطبة على تدوين ماضيها ورسم أمجادها والاحتفاء بتاريخها؛ ولو كان مليئا بالجور والظلم والجهل والأحداث المؤلمة؛ لأنَّ المهم في ذلك أن يُدرس ويُعرف فيُستخرج منه الدروس والعبر، ويكون نبراسًا يستضاء به للتعامل مع الأحداث في الحاضر والمستقبل، كما تحرص كل أمَّة من الأمم اليوم على تربية النشء على حفظ تاريخ أمَّته وترسيخ معرفته، ليكبر الجيل على حبِّ أسلافه والافتخار بأصوله والاعتزاز بماضيه.
ولا غرو أن يعتني أهل الإسلام بتاريخهم، ويهتمُّوا بحفظه ويجدُّوا في صيانته، ونقله للأجيال المتلاحقة، وما ذاك إلَّا لأنَّ درَّة تاريخ هذه الأمة وتاجه وفاتحته هو سيرة نبيِّها - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -.
وعليه؛ اعتنى العلماء بالسِّيرة النَّبوية العطرة منذ فجر الإسلام وبدأوا تدوينَها في القرن الأوَّل، وتتابعوا على التَّأليف فيها في كتب مفردة شاملة لجميع أبواب السيرة أو بعضها أو في ضمن مصنَّفات تحوي موضوع السيرة والمغازي وغيرها[1]، لذا قال ابن كثير - رحمه الله -: «وهذا الفنُّ مما ينبغي الاعتناء به، والاعتبار بأمره، والتهيُّؤ له»[2].
بل درج السَّلف - رضي الله عنهم - على حث أبنائهم على تعلُّم السيرة النَّبوية والغزوات، وعلَّموهم إيَّاها في الصغر قبل الكبر، قال علي بن الحسين زين العابدين: «كنَّا نُعَلَّمُ مغازيَ النَّبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - كما نُعَلَّم السُّورةَ منَ القرآنِ»[3].
وقال إسماعيل بن محمد بن سعد بن أبي وقاص: «كانَ أبي يُعلِّمُنا مَغازيَ رسُولِ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - ويَعُدُّها عَلينا، وسَرَاياهُ؛ ويقولُ: هَذه مَآثِر آبائكُم فلا تضيِّعُوا ذِكْرَها»[4].
وهذا لإدراكهم أهمية هذا العلم وحاجة الناس إليه، وضرورة رسوخه في الأذهان، ونحن اليوم أيضًا في أشدِّ الحاجة إلى هذا العلم لنبيِّن للعالم أجمع جمال وصفاء ديننا الحنيف وسيرة نبينا الكريم - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - الذي تجرَّأ على الطعن فيه وسبِّه والتشكيك في نبوَّته كثيرٌ من أوباش الكفَّار في مواطن من أصقاع الأرض، فكان لزاما على المسلم الحريص على خير نفسه وغيره أن يلمَّ بسيرة نبيِّه - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -، ويتعلَّم ما يجب أن يتعلَّمه منها، ليكون على بيِّنة من أمره، وليعرف بذلك قدْرَ نبيِّه الذي أوجب الله عليه حبَّه واتباعَه وطاعتَه، وسدَّ جميع الطرق إلى الجنَّة إلاَّ طريقَه، خاصةً وأنَّ الله تعالى سيمتحنه به، ويسألُه في أوَّل نزوله القبرَ، فيقول له المَلَكان: «ما هذا الرَّجلُ الذي بُعِث فيكم؟»[5]، فعلينا أن نُعدَّ للأمر عُدَّته وللسُّؤال جوابه.
فالسيرة النَّبوية العطرة لا تُقرأ للتسلية والترويح عن النفس، ولا في المناسبات والأعياد والموالد للتباهي والتبرُّك والاكتفاء بذلك؛ وإنَّما تقرأ السيرة لأخذ العبر واستخراج الدُّرر، واستنباط الفوائد والنكت، ونَصبها نبراسا يستضيء بنورها كلُّ مؤمن في هذه الحياة، يجد بها طريق الهداية.
وإليك أخي القارئ في هذا المقام بعض ما يجتنيه دارس السيرة النبوية من فوائد:
1- تحقِّقُ له معرفةَ نبيِّه - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - معرفةً تفصيليَّةً، فيعرف مولدَه ونسبَه وأسماءَه ونشأته ووفاته، وسيقف على أحوالِه وأوصافِه وشمائلِه وخصائصه ودلائل نبوتِه ومعجزاتِه وسياستِه وتدبيرِه وجميعِ غزواتِه وسراياه؛ ولابدَّ أن تورِّثَ هذه المعرفة في النُّفوس حبَّه - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - وإجلالَه وتوقيرَه وتعظيمَه، ثمَّ إنَّ هذه المحبَّة ستدفعُ بالعبد إلى متابعته في هديه والاقتداء به في سيرته؛ وهذه المحبة وهذا الاقتداء والمتابعة هو أجلُّ ما يجتنى من دراسة سيرة النبيِّ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -؛ لأنَّ فيه تحقيقَ الإيمان الذي يوجبُ تقديمَ حبِّ الله ورسوله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - على جميع المحبوبات، وتحقيقَ مقصودِ الرسالة النَّبوية بالاقتداء والاتساء به - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -، قال تعالى: ﴿لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الآخِرَ﴾ [الأحزاب: 21]، وبذلك يسعَدُ العبد في الدنيا والآخرة، قال ابن القيِّم في «زاد المعاد» (1/69): «وإذا كانت سعادةُ العبدِ في الدَّارين مُعلَّقةً بهدْي النَّبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -، فيجِب على كلِّ من نَصح نفسَهُ، وأحبَّ نجاتَها وسعادتَها، أن يعرفَ من هَديِه وسِيرتِه وشأنِه مَا يَخْرُجُ به عن الجاهلين بهِ، ويدخلُ به في عِداد أتباعِه وشِيعته وحِزبه، والنَّاس في هذا بين مُستقِلٍّ، ومُستكثِرٍ، ومحرومٍ، والفضلُ بيد الله يُؤتيه من يشاء، والله ذو الفَضل العَظيم».
2- تزيد في قوَّة الإيمان واليقين والثَّبات على الدِّين، فإذا طالع المرء ما قاساه النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - في دعوته لقومه وما عانى من عنادهم واستهتارهم وتسفيههم له ومحاولة التخلص منه وإخماد دعوته بجميع ما تمكنوا منه من وسائل، وما أصاب الصَّحابة الأوائل الذين اتبعوه في ساعة العسرة من شدَّة المناوءة والمعارضة، ومن التعذيب والاضطهاد وأصناف الأذى والظلم، وأنواع الشَّتم والسِّباب من القريب والبعيد، ثمَّ لم يزدهم هذا كلُّه إلَّا تمسُّكا بدينهم وثباتا على عقيدتهم، سيجد بذلك المطالع لأحداث السيرة قوة إيمان، وزيادة يقين من أنَّ الإسلام حقٌّ، وأنَّ رسولَه - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - حقٌّ، وأنَّ الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - هم أشرف هذه الأمَّة.
قال ابن حزم في كتابه «الفِصل في الملل والنحل» (2/ 73): «فإنَّ سيرةَ محمَّدٍ - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - لمن تدَبَّرها تقتَضي تَصدِيقَه ضَرورةً؛ وتَشهَدُ له بأنَّه رسُولُ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - حقًّا؛ فلَو لم تكنْ لَه مُعجزةٌ غيرَ سيرتِه - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - لكَفَى».
3- تبعث في نفس المؤمن الدارس لها زيادة اعتزاز بدين الإسلام وقوة حجة؛ لأنَّك إذا وقفت على شمائل هذا النَّبي الكريم - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - الحميدة وأوصافه الجميلة من شجاعة ورباطة جأش، وكرم وجود، ورفق في مواطن اللِّين والرفق، وشدَّة في مواطن الشدَّة والحزم، وحسن سياسة وتدبير، وقوَّة في الصدع بالحقِّ والدعوة إليه، والحرص الشديد على هداية الخلق، ومعاملة جميع أصناف الناس - مؤمنِهم وكافرِهم، وصغيرِهم وكبيرِهم، وذكرِهم وأنثاهم، وعبدِهم وحُرِّهم، وشَريفِهم ووضيعِهم، ومُسالمِهم ومحاربِهم - كلٌّ بما يليق به من غير إفراط ولا تفريط، فلن تجد منه - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - إلاَّ العدلَ والرحمة والإحسان في كلِّ أحواله وأوقاته؛ في الحرب والسلم، في الأمن والخوف، في الرخاء والشدة.
فيدرك دارسُ السِّيرة أنَّه أمامَ أَعْظَم رجل عرفه البشر على الإطلاق، إذ لم يبلغ مرتبته أحد من الناس فهو سيِّد ولد آدم عليه السَّلام، وعَلم بذلك أيضا أنَّ الإسلام جاء بالحكمة، والرحمة والسلام والوئام، وأنَّه جاء بكل خير وإصلاح، محذِّرًا من كلِّ شرٍّ وإفساد.
4- تنيرُ دربَ السَّالك لسبيل الدَّعوة إلى الله؛ لأنَّها التَّطبيقُ العمليُّ للإسلام، وهنا مربَطُ الفَرَس كما يقال، حيثُ إنَّ هذا الجانب من السيرة تناوله الدارسون للسِّيرة بخلفيات عَلِقت بأذهانهم ومناهج ترسَّخت في عقولهم، فالحَرَكيُّ لا يرى السيرة إلَّا أسلوبا من أساليب السياسة، والثوريُّ لا يرى فيها إلا الغزوات والقتال، وهكذا ...، ولو صفت أذهان هؤلاء وتجرَّدت عقولهم من الأحكام المُسبَقة، وصدقت قلوبهم في طلب الحقِّ لوجدوا أنَّ السيرة النبويَّةَ تمثِّلُ التَّطبيقَ العمَليَّ للإسلامِ بجميع جوانبه، وأنَّها الأسلوبُ الأمثلُ والأكملُ في الدَّعوة إلى الله وإصلاحِ المجتمعاتِ، إذ سيجدُ الدَّاعيةُ بغيتَه بتأمُّل أحوال وأطوار هذه السيرة العطرة، ففي حال الضَّعفِ ـ مثلًا ـ والعيشِ تحت وطأة الكفَّارِ وسيطرتِهم فمأخذُه العهدَ المكيَّ، وفي حال الظُّهورِ والتَّمكين فلينظر إلى العَهدِ المدنيِّ، لكن لا يكون ذلك على إطلاقِه، ولا بمعزَلٍ عن فُهوم العلماء الكبار، وتوجيههم لتلك الأخبار والآثار، وتصويبهم لهذه المدارك والأنظار.
والذي يجدر التنبيه إليه في هذا المقام أنَّ المتأمِّل في السيرة سيجد أنَّ قطب رحى الأمر كله هو الدَّعوة إلى توحيد الله عزَّ وجل والنَّهي عن ضده، إذ لم يَغفل عنه النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - في جميع أحواله في ضعفه وقوته، في سلمه وحربه، في خوفه وأمنه، في ظعنه وإقامته، فكذلك ينبغي على الداعية أن لا يشرد ذهنه عن التوحيد أبدًا، وأن يجعله أوَّلَ دعوتِه وآخرَهَا.
5- تُعينُ على فَهم كتاب الله تعالى؛ إذ أنَّ فيها تفسيرًا وبيانًا لكثير من آي القرآنِ الكريم، وتوضيح معانيها بتفصيل، كالآيات التي تحدَّثت عن الغزوات في سورة آل عمران، والتوبة والأحزاب والفتح والحشر ... ؛ فمعظم سورة الأنفال يتحدث عن غزوة بدر، وغالب سورة التوبة يتحدث عن غزوة تبوك، وسورة الحشر فيها الحديث عن جلاء يهود بني النضير، وفي سورة آل عمران آيات كثيرة عن غزوة أحد؛ كما أنَّ في السيرة النبويَّة بيانا لكثيرٍ من أسبابِ النزولِ.
وبهذا يظهر صدق كلام الخطيب البغدادي حين قال: «تتعلَّقُ بمغازِي رسُولِ الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - أحكامٌ كثيرةٌ، فيَجِبُ كَتْبُها والحِفْظُ لها»[6].
نعم؛ يجب كتابةُ السِّيرة النبويَّة وحِفظها والاهتمامُ بها ودراستُها بعنايةٍ فائقةٍ، لكن وَفقَ منهج علميٍّ رَصينٍ كما يقرِّره علماء الحديث والسنة المعتبرين؛ والله من وراء القصد وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.
==============================  ==
 
[1] كالبخاري - رحمه الله - ضمَّن كتابه «الجامع الصحيح» كتاب المغازي.
[2] «البداية والنهاية» (3/242).
[3] رواه الخطيب البغدادي في «الجامع» (2/195)، وانظر: «البداية والنهاية» (3/242).
[4] رواه الخطيب البغدادي في «الجامع» (2/195).
[5] في حديث البراء بن عازب عن النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - الطويل؛ أخرجه أبوداود وأحمد، وهو صحيح؛ انظر: «صحيح الجامع» (1676، 2556).
[6] «الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع» (2/ 195).


http://www.rayatalislah.com/article.php?id=171

----------


## الفارس النهدي

بارك الله فيك أخي رضا الحملاوي وجزاك خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياك أخي الفارس النهدي بارك الله فيك

----------


## إبراهيم أوصالح

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياك أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك فيكم يا دكتور رضا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياكم يا شيخ محمد ... سرني مرورك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t127482/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ محمد

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا أختي أم علي .

----------

